# EZ wheel brushes



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

How do

Are the EZ alloy wheel brushes worth it? I need a decent brush & they seem to be popular

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/ez-detail-mini-brush-single-2435-p.asp

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes! :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Without a doubt yes! I avoided the EZ at first due to the price but all that did was waste money on rubbish brushes. Needed the EZ in the end and its well worth the £20


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive just got an ez, very impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

wouldnt be without mine now, makes life so much easier and cleaning wheels much quicker.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good brush, although ive not used mine since getting a set of wheel woolies...
some people seem to break theirs easily - due to bending them _too_ much imo


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> good brush, although ive not used mine since getting a set of wheel woolies...


Same as kev really, they are a great brush but the wollies are better IMO.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tbh, the only thing ive not liked about the Ez brush is splash-back :wall:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> good brush, although ive not used mine since getting a set of wheel woolies...
> some people seem to break theirs easily - due to bending them _too_ much imo


Yep mine broke due to excessive bending, might give it another go before I consider the vikan brush.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

I always normally remove the wheels as I hate it knowing that I might have missed a bit! lol .... but I use the EZ-Detail on the quick cleans and they are great  just make sure the rubber stays on the end


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes they are great but I also thought they were expensive but they are worth the money compared to anything else I have tried. I have had mine a few months now and does not show any signs of wear. Looks like it will outlast me!


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

had mine 2 years and am rough with it and never had any problems at all. well worth it:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the EZ brush and it does a great job of cleaning the backs of the alloys. This is my second one. The first lasted about 2 years. I bought some wheel woolies but to be honest felt that they didn't do as good a job as the EZ brush, so bought another one. Never use the wheel woolies anymore.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

The Daytona is great as well. When the bristles bend you poor boiling water over them and they go back to the original shape.


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

Love my EZ wheel brush. I have the large, full size one - not the mini one. It's totally worth the cost and cleans all the way to the back of the wheel.

It's not rough or scratchy like cheaper ones and gets softer the warmer the water is that you dunk it in.

Fab fab fab.

Don't forget to hang onto the plastic packaging it comes in to store it in - it keeps the bristles in shape 

Definitely get one! Great bit of kit.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

pointless waste of money IMO...

used a toilet brush for years, never let me down, never snapped...

:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> pointless waste of money IMO...
> 
> used a toilet brush for years, never let me down, never snapped...
> 
> :thumb:


I have & keep snapping them, plus I keep smacking my knuckles on the alloy which bloody hurts


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

i just got the large one and it is great, get one now!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

As others have said they can break if your heavy handed and work best if you keep ontop of cleaning the wheels.

I love mine and its about 3 years old... But i clean the wheels weekly or id have to use a tougher brush.

The Megs Yellow brush isnt in the same league FYI

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> I have & keep snapping them, plus I keep smacking my knuckles on the alloy which bloody hurts


Sounds like you need to slow down and add a little finesse into your cleaning!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Sounds like you need to slow down and add a little finesse into your cleaning!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


You might be right, but some of the alloys I do are filthy & need a bit of elbow grease LOL :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> You might be right, but some of the alloys I do are filthy & need a bit of elbow grease LOL :thumb:


Yeah yeah... 

That's when I break out the wonder wheels! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love my EZ wheel brush :argie: :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

028butlerboy said:


> Yep mine broke due to excessive bending, might give it another go before I consider the vikan brush.


They should be better now as they increased the gauge on the wire so they are quite a bit stronger now so don't bend thye same and as a result last much much longer.

It's a fantastic brush.

Tim


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't actually got around to bending mine to clean thoroughly behind the spokes.

When I do I'll bear in mind to go careful. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> It's a fantastic brush.
> 
> Tim


Stop the press!

Tim and I agree on something! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Stop the press!
> 
> Tim and I agree on something! :lol:


John, do you guys have any of those toilet brush types that you used to sell hiding in the stock somewhere?!?!?!

I notice they are not on the web site any more...

Cheap and cheerful not good enough for PB any more eh..... 



:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> John, do you guys have any of those toilet brush types that you used to sell hiding in the stock somewhere?!?!?!
> 
> I notice they are not on the web site any more...
> 
> ...


They're out of production!

We searched high and low for a decent replacement but all the ones we tested were too soft and started to fall apart quickly or were way too expensive.

If you can find a source for them at a sensible price let us know!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> They're out of production!
> 
> We searched high and low for a decent replacement but all the ones we tested were too soft and started to fall apart quickly or were way too expensive.
> 
> If you can find a source for them at a sensible price let us know!


S

I should not have gave some of mine away!!! Arrrgh!!!

I love those wee brushes! :lol:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I gave mine away too. !!!:wall:

Latest EZ brush is better but is less flexible - that's fine by me. Had mine about a year still fine.


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

As someone esle said, the only problem I have with the EZ brush is splash back. My car has 18" alloys and has 10 spokes so the gap between each one is quite small. The EZ brush slides in well, but when pulling it out, it flicks dirty brake dust leden water back all over me :lol:

Is there a secret technique to using one that ensures all the dirt on the wheels isn't transferred to the cleaner


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Have the ez red daytona brush no probs here.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Right, EZ brush added to my Xmas wish list


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

shaunwistow said:


> Right, EZ brush added to my Xmas wish list


Good man, it's a top brush.

Check out our Christmas specials as we have the EZ detail brush reduced in price for Xmas.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

7MAT said:


> Good man, it's a top brush.
> 
> Check out our Christmas specials as we have the EZ detail brush reduced in price for Xmas.


Cheers Mat, i'll be making purchases on Xmas morning when I know how much dosh/vouchers I have.


----------



## mossey0708 (Mar 3, 2011)

Norbreck21a said:


> As someone esle said, the only problem I have with the EZ brush is splash back. My car has 18" alloys and has 10 spokes so the gap between each one is quite small. The EZ brush slides in well, but when pulling it out, it flicks dirty brake dust leden water back all over me :lol:
> 
> Is there a secret technique to using one that ensures all the dirt on the wheels isn't transferred to the cleaner


I'm in a similar situation the rims end up spotless and I'm destroyed in splash-back! :lol:

Best wheel brush I have, wish I stumped up the cash for it in the first instead of easily spending the price of it on smaller worser brushes that broke...


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

My EZ (blue) is relegated to engine compartment work.
Wheels are cleaned with the wheel woolie trinity, actually mostly the medium and the small.
For my style of cleaning, the wheel woolies are hugely superior to the EZ Detail brush.
For engines, it's the reverse so the EZ Detail stays in my arsenal, just not for wheels any more.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Buy it now!! You won't regret it!

I have never looked back, it works perfectly!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Buy it now!! You won't regret it!
> 
> I have never looked back, it works perfectly!


Skint


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

EZ - Overpriced tat................................

Floppy, splattery and how the hell can the price be justified?

NOT a convert :detailer:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Well over priced iv have 4 and all snapped. Would never buy again.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maersk said:


> EZ - Overpriced tat................................
> 
> Floppy, splattery *and how the hell can the price be justified*?
> 
> NOT a convert :detailer:


tbh, that question could be asked of 99% of products lol


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

i got one of these wee brushes off autobrite and they are only £2 and are best ive used yet










very good for cleaning the dish or back of the wheels (not sure what that part is called)


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Thinking about it I'm going to order the small ex wheel brush too. 

I'll add it to my order later.


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Got the red Daytona one and the small blue one, had them for about 18months and can't fault either of them. 

Use them every wash, no risk of breaking so far although alloys treated with either G-Techniq C5 or Wolf's Rim Seal so not much pressure needed.


----------

